# Borghezio: «L'Abruzzo? Un peso morto»



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

*Borghezio: «L'Abruzzo? Un peso morto»*

*INSORGE L'IDV: «OLTRAGGIO A MORTI E VIVI»*

*Borghezio: «L'Abruzzo? Un peso morto»*

*Il leghista spara: «Lamentele e sceneggiate dai parte
dei terremotati, come in Irpinia»*

  INSORGE L'IDV: «OLTRAGGIO A MORTI E VIVI»
 Borghezio: «L'Abruzzo? Un peso morto»
 Il leghista spara: «Lamentele e sceneggiate dai parte
dei terremotati, come in Irpinia»

*






Rovine a L'Aquila   MILANO* - «Questa parte del Paese non cambia mai, l'Abruzzo è un peso morto per noi come tutto il Sud. C'è bisogno di uno scatto di dignità degli abruzzesi. È sano realismo padano». Così il leghista Mario Borghezio al programma tv in onda su You Tube KlausCondicio. 
*L'AFFONDO - «Il comportamento di molte parti delle zone terremotate dell'Abruzzo è stato singolare, abbiamo assistito per mesi a lamentele e sceneggiate* - prosegue Borghezio - eccezioni ci sono dappertutto, ma complessivamente è stata un po' una riedizione rivista e corretta dell'Irpinia: prevale sempre l'attesa degli aiuti, non ci sono importanti iniziative autonome di ripresa. Si attende sempre che arrivi qualcosa dall'alto, nonostante dall'alto arrivi molto». *«Mi domando quale sarebbe stata la reazione degli abruzzesi nei confronti di un comportamento*"risparmioso" da parte dello Stato, con l'invio di aiuti a gocce come è per i veneti; questo fa solo aumentare il senso di disaffezione dei veneti verso lo Stato centralista, credo che siamo ormai giunti ad un punto di rottura», conclude Borghezio. 
*LA PRECISAZIONE *- Successivamente Borghezio, parlando con l'agenzia AdnKronos, ha precisato il suo pensiero: «Non mi sognerei mai di dire che l'Abruzzo e i terremotati abruzzesi sono un peso morto per il Paese. Il mio disappunto è, semmai, per l'ennesima conferma dell'atteggiamento che le amministrazioni, più ancora che le popolazioni, del meridione, mettono in campo di fronte ai problemi, alle emergenze ed alle catastrofi: quello cioè di far prevalere le tradizionali, eterne aspettative nei confronti dello Stato centrale, anziché rimboccarsi le maniche come hanno dimostrato di saper e voler fare, ad esempio, le popolazioni venete, anche di recente».

*LE REAZIONI *- «Borghezio chieda scusa immediatamente ai terremotati dell'Abruzzo perché ha offeso la sofferenza dei vivi e il ricordo dei morti. Un peso morto per lo Stato e per gli italiani non sono gli abruzzesi, ma è Borghezio e i leghisti come lui. Il Carroccio si dissoci dalle inqualificabili parole dell'europarlamentare e chieda scusa ai poveri cittadini abruzzesi che, oltre alla grave tragedia subita e alle mille promesse non mantenute da questo governo, ora si devono anche sentire gli oltraggi di persone come Borghezio». È quanto afferma in una nota il portavoce dell'Italia dei Valori, Leoluca Orlando. «Borghezio si domandi come mai Berlusconi ha cessato le passerelle mediatiche a L'Aquila e perchè le macerie sono ancora nel centro storico dove non è mai iniziata la ricostruzione», conclude Orlando.

*10 gennaio 2011*



 VIDEOREPORTAGE - Viaggio nell'Abruzzo post terremoto _R.Oliva_


http://www.corriere.it/politica/11_...zo_433e2fe6-1cb0-11e0-a4b5-00144f02aabc.shtml


Se ne parla anche qui:
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...uzzo-e-un-peso-morto-come-tutto-il-sud/85643/



:incazzato: Borghezio e' una merda. :bleah::bleah:


----------



## aristocat (11 Gennaio 2011)

Non so, qui Borghezio dice tutto e non dice niente... se pensa che gli Abruzzesi potrebbero fare di più e meglio, dia suggerimenti precisi, ci metta la faccia e proponga iniziative _concrete_. 
Così è solo aria fritta :blank:. Anche perchè, come dicono proprio in Abruzzo (sarà un caso?): _le chiacchiere se le porta 'llu vento, li maccarune arriempie la panza.

:singleeye:_


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2011)

*L'Abruzzo è un peso morto*





« Il comportamento di molte parti delle zone terremotate dell’Abruzzo è stato singolare, abbiamo assistito per mesi a lamentele e sceneggiate. [...] Mi domando quale sarebbe stata la reazione degli abruzzesi nei confronti di un comportamento 'risparmioso' da parte dello Stato, con l’invio di aiuti a gocce come è per i veneti. Questo fa solo aumentare il senso di disaffezione dei veneti verso lo Stato centralista, credo che siamo ormai giunti a un punto di rottura [...] Questa parte del Paese non cambia mai, *l'Abruzzo è un peso morto* per noi come tutto il Sud. »​Il cervello di Borghezio è un *peso morto*, un'appendice necrotica animata da scatti convulsi come le code mozze delle lucertole. Per la proprietà transitiva dell'uguaglianza, Borghezio stesso é un *peso morto* per la democrazia. Come quando tenne lezioni di fascismo ai francesi:« Bisogna rientrare nelle amministrazioni dei piccoli comuni. Dovete insistere molto sull'aspetto regionalista del movimento. Ci sono delle buone maniere per non essere etichettati come *fascisti nostalgici*, ma come un nuovo movimento regionale, cattolico, eccetera, ma sotto sotto *rimanere gli stessi*. »​Come quando venne fermato con una cartolina firmata "Ordine Nuovo", indirizzata al "_bastardo Luciano Violante_", con scritto "_1, 10, 100, 1000 Occorsio_", riferendosi al giudice *Vittorio Occorso*, ucciso due giorni prima per il suo impegno contro il *terrorismo nero*. E come quando venne *condannato in via definitiva* per l'incendio ai pagliericci di alcuni immigrati. 

 Lo stato necrotico avanzato della materia grigia di Borghezio, ormai nera come il terrorismo nero di cui faceva apologia, è certificato anche dalla totale assenza di prospettiva. Mette indiscriminatamente sullo stesso piano l'*alluvione del Veneto* con il* terremoto in Abruzzo*.

 Non voglio fare tristi classifiche. Non è elegante e poi dice il proverbio: "_Non discutere con un imbecille. Dall'esterno potrebbe non percepirsi la differenza_." Però, con tutto il rispetto per la gente del Veneto, mi corre l'obbligo di mostrare a Borghezio una semplice tabella.


 *Veneto* -----------------------*Abruzzo*
*Sfollati*             14.113 --------------             65.000                               
*                                                    Morti*             3             -----------------------308                               
*Danni*             457.000.000 € ------            10.212.000.000 €​

 Senza ovviamente contare la distruzione totale di una città storicamente ed artisticamente rilevante come L'Aquila. E' come se Venezia fosse affondata.

 Voi capite adesso, italiani, l'importanza di mandare in Parlamento, che sia Roma o Bruxelles, *esseri senzienti* cui si possa applicare la vecchia massima cartesiana "Cogito Ergo Sum"?
 I *pesi morti* come Borghezio, viceversa, vanno interrati come *scorie radioattive* nei depositi di rifiuti nucleari che il suo governo vuole addossare sulle spalle degli italiani per i prossimi 10 mila anni.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcqzPx7gPFM


http://www.byoblu.com/post/2011/01/10/LAbruzzo-e-un-peso-morto.aspx




Questa forma di vita e' la merda delle merde, punto.


----------

